# Complimented on work



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

The other day, PA got a call from the DC we've been doing work for. On the last house we did, we decided to switch from 10-12 to 8-10, PA did the 8-10 for years, so we thought let's give it a whirl, see what happens. Around here "everyone expects to see 12 inches of mud". House was roughly 250 sheets (12'), all beads and archways were bullnose. Took us 6 days, I believe. The phone call went a little something like this:
*ring ring*
PA: hello
DC: Hey, I'm down here at the house in good hope
PA: *thinking, OH ****!*
PA: What's up
DC: The place looks F*CKIN' GREAT
PA: *phew*

PA might be able to fill in a few of the gaps in the conversation, LOL :thumbup:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

fr8train said:


> The other day, PA got a call from the DC we've been doing work for. On the last house we did, we decided to switch from 10-12 to 8-10, PA did the 8-10 for years, so we thought let's give it a whirl, see what happens. Around here "everyone expects to see 12 inches of mud". House was roughly 250 sheets (12'), all beads and archways were bullnose. Took us 6 days, I believe. The phone call went a little something like this:
> *ring ring*
> PA: hello
> DC: Hey, I'm down here at the house in good hope
> ...


 your back and neck and arms will thank you:yes: 10" 12" overkill especially the 12"that


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

chris said:


> your back and neck and arms will thank you:yes: 10" 12" overkill especially the 12"that


hey!!!


----------



## AARC Drywall (Sep 28, 2008)

lol we have done it both ways, I prefer the 8 / 10, but with some newer staff members, they are a little hard on the sanding....if you know what i mean.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

When people have to cover a 5 1/2" bevel with a 12",,,,,,,


Makes ya wonder,,,,,Huh??????:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When people have to cover a 5 1/2" bevel with a 12",,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Makes ya wonder,,,,,Huh??????:yes:


yeah I know ..GLUE... I sucks ,,but It sticks! to the paper on the back side of the board ,,yeah,,yeah I know...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> When people have to cover a 5 1/2" bevel with a 12",,,,,,,
> 
> 
> Makes ya wonder,,,,,Huh??????:yes:


Or screws finished 8" wide to hide a 1/4" wide screw head


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> yeah I know ..GLUE... I sucks ,,but It sticks! to the paper on the back side of the board ,,yeah,,yeah I know...


 LOL,,, you got PMS????

We were talking about 8 & 10 VS 10 & 12,,,,

Nobody said anything bout glue,,,,,,,,

Your safe,,,, for tonight anyway !!!!!!


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Or screws finished 8" wide to hide a 1/4" wide screw head


Hey Hey Hey,,,,,,,,,,

I do that cause of sanding with a PC,,,,,,, Ifin I was gonna hand sand like a neanderthal,,,, I'd still be spotting screws with a 4",:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Capt-sheetrock said:


> LOL,,, you got PMS????
> 
> We were talking about 8 & 10 VS 10 & 12,,,,
> 
> ...


The glue screws up the recess ...That's what I was gettin at ... I block with a 10 and skim with a 12....


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

moore said:


> The glue screws up the recess ...That's what I was gettin at ... I block with a 10 and skim with a 12....


What can I say,,,,,,,,,,

The glue man just admitted that his glue is screwing up the board!!!!!!

I rest my case,,,,,,


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> The glue screws up the recess ...That's what I was gettin at ... I block with a 10 and skim with a 12....


What exactly are you doing with the glue ?????:blink:

You just half to mix a bit with your mud, which would be no different from what they do in the factory. Mud meant for laying tape would have more glue in it, well topping mud will have less


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Our drywall is screwed AND glued


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Our drywall is screwed AND glued


oh,,, ok.... I get what you guys are talking about

Off to get a beer:whistling2:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

chris said:


> your back and neck and arms will thank you:yes: 10" 12" overkill especially the 12"that


 I am meaning boxes. I use 10/12 when hand coating seams or bead just cant justify the 12" box on flats and even most butts....that 12 will make you an old man quick (or one real tuff mofo)


----------

